# List of downloadable apps at apps.tv



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

I finally got around to adding a list of downloadable apps to the apps.tv website

http://www.apps.tv/downloadable.php

I added all the ones I know about. For the time being, I'm maintaining this by hand, so feel free to send changes to the address on the page.


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

I added a rss feed for the listing last night in the hope that someone actually writes a new HME app.

enjoy!

http://feeds.feedburner.com/AppstvDownloadableAppListing


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Thanks for doing this! This got me to thinking -- wouldn't it be nice to have a (centrally-hosted) app, accessible from TiVo, that would provide basically the contents of this new page? This way, once users had the IP of the apps.tv server in their list, they could see both the centrally-hosted apps as well as get a list of the PC-hosted apps they could download later and run locally. The centrally-hosted app could be titled "Additional TiVo Fun From Your PC or Mac" or some such.

It'd be easy to whip together -- my only problem is I can't host centrally from my current hosting company. Your RSS feed makes it even easier. I used the RSS implementation from MyJavaTools (http://www.devx.com/Java/Article/21415/0) for the NetFlix RSS Reader & it was really easy.

I'll crosspost a plug to this thread over in Home Media, I've seen requests for this list there in the past.


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

That's not a bad idea. Since I've got them in the database anyway, maybe I'll try to whip up something along those lines.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

How do I use The TiVo player for Last.fm?


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

1) Sign up for an account at www.last.fm
2) log in to the hme app
3) listen to music


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

apps-tv said:


> 1) Sign up for an account at www.last.fm
> 2) log in to the hme app
> 3) listen to music


Can I listen to my own music? Sorry I am new to all this.


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

The way last.fm works is that it plays music that it thinks you will like. For each song you play you can tell it that you like it or that you never want to hear it again. You can also tell it a specific artist and it will play songs from similar artists.

You can't tell it specific songs to play.

It does a pretty good job, this app is probably the most frequent one that I use.


----------

